
uint32 maxout gets woman denied a $43M jackpot - stiangrindvoll
http://edition.cnn.com/2016/11/01/us/slot-machine-winner-steak-dinner-trnd/index.html
======
stiangrindvoll
Some things are too good to be true.. All hail the uint32 God!

